# Aufpoliert: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)



## hitzestau (24. Juni 2012)

Am Wochenende wollten wir eigentlich unsere erste WaKü zusammenbauen. Leider ist nun alles anders gekommen. Wir haben 48 Stunden lang einen Testkreislauf im Badezimmer laufen lassen. Auf der Rückseite des GPU Blocks (EK Water Blocks EK-FC5X0 GTX GW - Acetal+EN (Nickel)) sind uns danach die Schrauben aufgefallen, die so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat uns misstrauisch gemacht, darum haben wir den Block geöffnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist da passiert? 

Gereinigt haben wir den Waterblock am Freitag nachmittag und zwar folgendermassen:

Eingelegt in ein Bad aus Wasser, Spühlmittel, Zitronensaft und Putzessig (30 Minuten)
Danach ab- und ausgespühlt mit Leitungswasser. Dann haben wir den Testkreislauf aufgebaut und mit destiliertem Wasser laufen lassen.

Oder wie reinigt man einen Waterblock korrekt, um Fett und Schmutz zu entfernen?
Innenbeschichtung, Gewinde und Schrauben sind angegriffen, bzw. gerostet. Die schwarze Farbe der Schrauben ist weg, sie sind zum Teil rostig, andere nur grau. Wie können bei einem Waterblock die Schrauben anfangen zu rosten?

Wir haben Block und Schrauben gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut und möchten diesen Block sicher nicht in den Kreislauf verbauen. Seit der Reinigung sind nun schon ein paar Stunden vergangen und die Schrauben setzen schon wieder Rost an.

Wer kann uns helfen zu verstehen, was genau passiert ist? Oder wie lässt sich sowas verhindern in Zukunft?

Als CPU-Block verwenden wir einen Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom. Diesen haben wir der gleichen Behandlung unterzogen und zur Kontrolle ebenfalls geöffnet. Er ist komplett sauber.

Unser Kreislauf: Pumpe --> MORA --> GPU --> CPU --> AGB --> Pumpe

Betroffen ist nur der GPU-Block, alle anderen Komponenten sind sauber. 

Was wäre besser für den Kreislauf? Ein GPU-Kühler mit Kupfer statt Nickel, falls es zwischen den Metallen zu Reaktionen kommt? Oder spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle? Aber das erklärt die rostenden Schrauben auch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

ich bin zwar kein wakü-experte, aber das sieht nicht gut aus. 

hattest du luft im system? 


was hast du genau reingekippt? destilliertes wasser?


der rost ist recht oberflächlich, sog. "flugrost".  also nicht alt.  aber es würde bedeuten, dass das bauteil nass war. war es das vorher?  ist evtl die schraube nicht abgedichtet?


----------



## Chris2109 (25. Juni 2012)

Hat der putzessig vielleicht die Oberfläche angegriffen???


----------



## 7egacy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Das liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Zitronensäure. Ich zitiere mal eben:


> Beim Ablassen der Lösung wird etwas Unangenehmes auffallen:
> Die frisch entrostete Eisenschicht fängt schlagartig an, Flugrost anzusetzen.
> Wenn man genügend Backpulver hinzugibt, kann man das vermeiden, da hierdurch die Lösung neutralisiert wird und so der erneuten Säurekorrosion vorgebeugt wird.
> 
> Sollte nicht genügend Backpulver vorrätig sein, kann man sich auch mit einem halben Teelöffel voll Abflussreiniger (Natriumhydroxid) behelfen.


----------



## fuSi0n (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Sicher das die Innebeschichtung angegriffen ist, dass glaube ich nämich nicht! Das was du im Gewinde siehst wird von den Schrauben herrühren. Kupfer "rostet" unter den von dir beschriebenen Bedingungen nicht, Grünspan wäre möglicherweise eine Folge. Dein Gebräu hat denke ich nur die Schrauben angegriffen. Wenn du die Schrauben gegen Messingschrauben tauschst oder einfach ganz neue nimmst sollter das Problem erledigt sein. Zu dem Thema wie kann ein Wakü-Block rosten: Die Teile sind auch nicht dafür konzipiert worden komplett gebadet zu werden,


----------



## Sysnet (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Zur Info:
Der Kühler ist nicht aus Nickel sondern ebenfalls aus Kupfer. Er wurde nur *ver*nickelt, was eigentlich noch zusätzlich zum Schutz beitragen sollte und vor allem gerne aus optischen Gründen bevorzugt wird.


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Das hat uns misstrauisch gemacht, darum haben wir den Block geöffnet:


Vor der Reinigung hattet ihr ihn nicht geöffnet? 



hitzestau schrieb:


> Eingelegt in ein Bad aus Wasser, Spühlmittel, Zitronensaft und Putzessig (30 Minuten)


Wie stark war die Essigsäure konzentriert?



hitzestau schrieb:


> Oder wie reinigt man einen Waterblock korrekt, um Fett und Schmutz zu entfernen?


Öffnen, dann entscheiden ob eine Reinigung nötig ist, falls ja, mit einer Zahnbürste o.ä. Mit Säuren sollte man vorsichtig sein. Hast du die (im Guide verlinkte) Anleitung gelesen?



hitzestau schrieb:


> Wie können bei einem Waterblock die Schrauben anfangen zu rosten?


 Die Schrauben haben normal keinen Wasserkontakt, sie müssen also nicht unbedingt rostfrei sein (sinnvoll wär es trotzdem).



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Sicher das die Innebeschichtung angegriffen ist, dass glaube ich nämich nicht!


Sieht für mich auch nicht so aus. Kann man die Verfärbungen wieder entfernen?



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Kupfer "rostet" unter den von dir beschriebenen Bedingungen nicht, Grünspan wäre möglicherweise eine Folge.


 Kupfer rostet nie. Einzig Eisen (-haltiges) kann rosten.

@ Ken:
Was soll die Säure bringen, wenn man sie mit einer Base neutralisiert?


----------



## hitzestau (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

@Uter

Vor der Reinigung haben wir ihn nicht geöffnet, auch um die Garantie nicht zu verlieren. Eine genaues Mischverhältnis kann ich dir nicht angegeben, ein paar Spritzer auf rund einen Liter Wasser. Zum Thema Reinigungsflüssigkeiten liesst man so einiges im Web. In Zukunft werden wir auf jeden Fall sehr zurückhaltend sein mit Putzmitteln. Essig und Zitronensäure sind für uns ab sofort ein "no go".

Von einer WaKü Komponente würde ich eigentlich auch erwarten, dass sie komplett rostfrei ist, also von ihnen und aussen.

An alle:
Danke für Eure Beiträge.

Mit dem Block von EK haben wir teueres Lehrgeld bezahlt, aber nur so lernt man dazu.


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Uter schrieb:


> Kann man die Verfärbungen wieder entfernen?





hitzestau schrieb:


> Eine genaues Mischverhältnis kann ich dir nicht angegeben, ein paar Spritzer auf rund einen Liter Wasser.


Klingt nach ziemlich wenig. Falls es trotzdem Nickelacetat ist, dann kannst du die Verfärbungen mit Ethanol entfernen.



hitzestau schrieb:


> Mit dem Block von EK haben wir teueres Lehrgeld bezahlt, aber nur so lernt man dazu.


 So schlimm ist es auch nicht. Die Schrauben kann man tauschen und das Nickel im schlimmsten Fall abschleifen.


----------



## hitzestau (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Die rostfarbenen Verfärbungen konnten wir mit CB entfernen, zurückgeblieben sind allerdings grau-schwarze Flecken. Ethanol/Brennsprit haben wir versucht und es hat keine nennenswerte Wirkung gezeigt.

Betreffend Schrauben: Die müsste man ja direkt bei EK bestellen, denke ich. Die werden ja auch Geld dafür verlangen... Hast Du damit Erfahrung?

Nickel abschleifen: Auch das wird niemand kostenlos machen. Kennst Du jemanden, der sowas machen kann und was man ungefähr an Kosten dafür kalkulieren muss?

@Uter: Danke für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft, wir bauen aktuell an unserem ersten WaKü-System.

In anderen Threads wird immer wieder das Thema Kühlflüssigkeit diskutiert... da liesst man von Leitungswasser, dest. Wasser bis hin zu spezialisierten Flüssigkeiten alles mögliche. Mir scheint, ein Korrosionsschutz im Wasser sicher nicht verkehrt zu sein, auch wenn wir im vorliegenden Fall den Block wohl eher bei der Reinigung beschädigt haben und nicht mit dem reinen dest. Wasser im Testkreislauf.


----------



## fuSi0n (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Also Leitungswasser hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen außer von Trollen.
Ihr habt eigentlich 2 generelle Alternativen: Fertiggemische/Konzentrate + dest Wasser ala Innoprotect, oder dest. Wasser + Autokühler Korrosionsschutz wie G48 und diverse andere Fabrikate ( ich nehm eins von Castrol).
Gint auch leute die ihren Kreislauf nur mit dest Wasser betreiben, das erhöht aber die Chance auf Algen dramatisch ^^.


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Die Vernickelung ist nicht nur aus optischen Gründen auf dem Block. Es handelt sich hierbei um Chemisch Nickel, was beim Thema Korrosionsschutz so ziemlich das beste ist, was es gibt (sofern der Hersteller keine Fehler gemacht hat).
Das rostet nicht, egal welche Kühlflüssigkeit man verwendet, aber destilliertes Wasser wäre sicher sinnvoll. Was die Schrauben angeht, die würde ich gegen neue Schrauben aus V2A oder gar V4A ersetzen. Dann passiert nichts mehr.

Übrigens die Verfärbungen auf dem Nickel kannst du beruhigt mit Säure abwischen, darf gern auch konzentriert sein.


----------



## Research (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Lieber sehr verdünnt. Dann mit (Kern)Seife abwaschen. Dann gut abspülen.

Algen? Die Metalle (Ionen) im Wasser (selbst bei Dest) sollten alles abtöten.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Mit dem Block von EK haben wir teueres Lehrgeld bezahlt, aber nur so lernt man dazu.



Käuft euch neue Schrauben, am Besten wäre es wenn EK  welche zuschickt  *Kulanz*




Hilps schrieb:


> V2A oder gar V4A


Oder setzt auf diese 


Bezüglich der Verungreinigung, schaut dass die Oberfläche sauber ist.Ich würd mich nicht fertig machen, nur weil ein paar graue Flecken entstanden sind.Wenn einmal der Deckel wieder oben ist, sieht man es so oder so nicht.
Innen wird es so oder so fix nicht zu "rosten" beginnen.

Ich zb verwende noch das Inno Zeugs, dies wird sich aber ändern wenn das Konzentrat aufgebraucht wurde.
Setzte lieber gleich auf G48 und auf eine recht großes Mischverhältnis 1:20/1:25


----------



## hitzestau (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Käuft euch neue Schrauben, am Besten wäre es wenn EK  welche zuschickt  *Kulanz*



Hab den EK Support angeschrieben, bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort.


----------



## Uter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Ethanol/Brennsprit haben wir versucht und es hat keine nennenswerte Wirkung gezeigt.


Dann weiß ich nicht, was das ist...



hitzestau schrieb:


> Betreffend Schrauben: Die müsste man ja direkt bei EK bestellen, denke ich. Die werden ja auch Geld dafür verlangen... Hast Du damit Erfahrung?


Baumarkt? EK stellt sicher keine eigenen Schrauben her. 



hitzestau schrieb:


> Nickel abschleifen: Auch das wird niemand kostenlos machen. Kennst Du jemanden, der sowas machen kann und was man ungefähr an Kosten dafür kalkulieren muss?


Selbst machen? Im sichtbaren Bereich kann man das Nickel ja lassen.



hitzestau schrieb:


> In anderen Threads wird immer wieder das Thema Kühlflüssigkeit diskutiert... da liesst man von Leitungswasser, dest. Wasser bis hin zu spezialisierten Flüssigkeiten alles mögliche. Mir scheint, ein Korrosionsschutz im Wasser sicher nicht verkehrt zu sein, auch wenn wir im vorliegenden Fall den Block wohl eher bei der Reinigung beschädigt haben und nicht mit dem reinen dest. Wasser im Testkreislauf.


 Reines Leitungswasser kann man höchstens sehr kurz nutzen. M.M.n. reicht ohne Alu reines dest. Wasser. Deine aktuellen Probleme hast du ja auch nicht wegen dem dest. Wasser sondern wegen einem ungeeigneten Zusatz/Putzmittel.



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Gint auch leute die ihren Kreislauf nur mit dest Wasser betreiben, das erhöht aber die Chance auf Algen dramatisch ^^.


Wenn eine Steigerung von 0% auf 0% in deinen Augen dramatisch ist. 



Hilps schrieb:


> Die Vernickelung ist nicht nur aus optischen Gründen auf dem Block. Es handelt sich hierbei um Chemisch Nickel, was beim Thema Korrosionsschutz so ziemlich das beste ist, was es gibt (sofern der Hersteller keine Fehler gemacht hat).
> Das rostet nicht, egal welche Kühlflüssigkeit man verwendet, aber destilliertes Wasser wäre sicher sinnvoll.


 Reines Kupfer passiviert auch, nur wird es dabei dunkel, folglich geht es doch nur um die Optik.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Verungreinigung, schaut dass die Oberfläche sauber ist.Ich würd mich nicht fertig machen, nur weil ein paar graue Flecken entstanden sind.Wenn einmal der Deckel wieder oben ist, sieht man es so oder so nicht.
> Innen wird es so oder so fix nicht zu "rosten" beginnen.


 Wenn die Verunreinigungen wasserunlöslich sind und die Kühlleistung nicht deutlich verschlechtert wird (sehr unwahrscheinlich), dann würde ich bei reinem dest. Wasser auch keine Probleme erwarten. Mit Zusätzen muss man darauf achten, dass diese die Verunreinigungen nicht anlösen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Kupfer passiviert zwar, aber das ist in diesem Fall ja unerwünscht. Schließlich leidet die Wärmeleitung darunter. Kupferoxid leitet nämlich relativ schlecht


----------



## Uter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Die Oxidschicht ist so dünn, dass man das nicht messen kann. Eine Alternative mit mehr Leistung gibt es auch nicht, da das Nickel schlechter die Wärme leitet als das Kupfer und auch eine Oxidschicht mit sehr schlechter Wärmeleitfähigkeit bildet. Zusätze verschlechtern auch die Kühlleistung. All diese Effekt sind (für uns) nicht messbar. Wären sie es doch, dann würde reines dest. Wasser und reines Kupfer am besten abschneiden - auch mit einer Oxidschicht auf dem Kupfer.


----------



## loltheripper (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Würde mich mit Essigreiniger nie an Kupfer trauen, denn:



Uter schrieb:


> Grünspan kommt in einer gut gereinigten Wakü nicht  vor. Wer mit Essigsäure reinigt und es nicht sauber ausspült ist selbst schuld.
> Was vorkommt ist (völlig unbedenkliches) Kupferoxid (CuO).


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Oxidschicht ist so dünn, dass man das nicht messen kann. Eine Alternative mit mehr Leistung gibt es auch nicht, da das Nickel schlechter die Wärme leitet als das Kupfer und auch eine Oxidschicht mit sehr schlechter Wärmeleitfähigkeit bildet. Zusätze verschlechtern auch die Kühlleistung. All diese Effekt sind (für uns) nicht messbar. Wären sie es doch, dann würde reines dest. Wasser und reines Kupfer am besten abschneiden - auch mit einer Oxidschicht auf dem Kupfer.


 
Chemisch Nickel bildet nahezu keine Oxidschicht. Beim Kupfer sieht das schon deutlich anders aus. Ich würde schätzen, dass das locker 10-20 µm sind.


----------



## Mr.Korky (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

ihr habt nen schatten ! 

was macht ihr fürn aufwand ! 

wenn dicht dann dicht !

coole sache


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Hilps schrieb:


> Chemisch Nickel bildet nahezu keine Oxidschicht. Beim Kupfer sieht das schon deutlich anders aus. Ich würde schätzen, dass das locker 10-20 µm sind.


 Die Oxidschicht liegt afaik im nm-Bereich (also nur wenige Atome dick). Die Oxidschicht von Nickel ist dünner, das stimmt, aber dafür ist die Nickelschicht allgemein deutlich dicker, was in Kombination mit der immernoch vorhandenen Oxidschicht zu schlechterer Leistung führen dürfte. Letztlich ist das aber egal, da wir den Unterschied eh nicht messen können, also bleibt nur die Optik und der Preis.


----------



## NachtmahR (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Oxidschicht liegt afaik im nm-Bereich (also nur wenige Atome dick). Die Oxidschicht von Nickel ist dünner, das stimmt, aber dafür ist die Nickelschicht allgemein deutlich dicker, was in Kombination mit der immernoch vorhandenen Oxidschicht zu schlechterer Leistung führen dürfte. Letztlich ist das aber egal, da wir den Unterschied eh nicht messen können, also bleibt nur die Optik und der Preis.



Da, in Bezug auf die Optik, im Betrieb ja eh nur die Außenflächen zu sehen sind und diese i.O. sind, würde ich mir um die Optik innerhalb des Kühlers keine Gedanken machen. Mit den Schrauben würde ich einfach mal in einen gut sortierten Eisenteilehandel gehen und den Verkäufer fragen ob es diese Schrauben auch in V2A oder V4A gibt. Nimm am besten den Kühlkörper mit, damit du direkt vor Ort prüfen kannst ob das Gewinde (Durchmesser, Steigung und Länge) und, da es leicht gesenkte Schrauben sind, auch der Kopf passt.

Man kann jetzt noch ewig diskutieren ob ja und wenn ja wie weit die Kühlleistung jetzt beeinflusst wurde. Ich würde in deiner Situation einfach den Kühler wieder zusammensetzen, montieren und dann einfach mal testen in wie weiter er noch seinen Dienst verrichtet. Falls du mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden bist kannst du ihn ja immernoch austauschen.

MFG NachtmahR


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Stimmt, unsere Diskussion bringt den TE nicht weiter 
Ich würde es auch einfach wieder zusammenbauen. Block reinigen, neue Schrauben und gut ist.


----------



## hitzestau (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Hilps schrieb:


> Stimmt, unsere Diskussion bringt den TE nicht weiter
> Ich würde es auch einfach wieder zusammenbauen. Block reinigen, neue Schrauben und gut ist.



ok, danke für eure diskussion, hab einiges dazugelernt... auch wenn viele schreiben, wir sollten den Block reinigen und weiterverwenden haben wir einen neuen bestellt, das ist einfach nen Bauchgefühl. Parallel dazu reinigen wir den alten Block nochmal mit nevrdull und ersetzen die Schrauben, um auch in diesem Bereich mehr Erfahrung zu sammeln. Und wer weiss, vielleicht ergibt sich noch ein Verwendungszweck für ihn, SLI zum Beispiel.


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Wegpolieren wäre auch eine Idee. Polieren, nicht schmirgeln.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



hitzestau schrieb:


> ok, danke für eure diskussion, hab einiges  dazugelernt... auch wenn viele schreiben, wir sollten den Block reinigen  und weiterverwenden haben wir einen neuen bestellt, das ist einfach nen  Bauchgefühl. Parallel dazu reinigen wir den alten Block nochmal mit  nevrdull und ersetzen die Schrauben, um auch in diesem Bereich mehr  Erfahrung zu sammeln. Und wer weiss, vielleicht ergibt sich noch ein  Verwendungszweck für ihn, SLI zum Beispiel.



Wenn du anscheinend genug aufm Konto hast its your choice........



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch einfach wieder zusammenbauen. Block reinigen, neue Schrauben und gut ist.



Wie Hilps es sagte, würde es volkommen reichen.



NachtmahR schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt noch ewig diskutieren ob ja und wenn ja wie weit die Kühlleistung jetzt beeinflusst wurde.
> MFG NachtmahR



Würd sagen ,dass es nicht mal messbar ist!
Ob du jetzt bei voller GPU-Auslastung 55 Grad oder 60 hast (welches ich bei einem MORA bezweifel) ist m.m nach völlig wurscht.


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Wenn da auch nur 0,001°C Unterschied zu messen wären, wäre ich sehr erstaunt.


----------



## hitzestau (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du anscheinend genug aufm Konto hast its your choice........


 
Mein Konto ist zwar auch chronisch unterversorgt  , aber mit nem neuen Kühler ist es uns einfach wohler...


----------



## hotfirefox (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Hättest den Block in der nächsten Metallveredlung ablösen lassen und dann neu vernickeln lassen.
Wäre billiger gekommen,


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Hättest den Block in der nächsten Metallveredlung ablösen lassen und dann neu vernickeln lassen.
> Wäre billiger gekommen,


 Das glaube ich nicht. Chemisch Nickel macht auch nicht jede Galvanikbude


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Wo liegt denn eigentlich das Problem daran, dass das Ding etwas oxidiert ist? Hätte man entweder abschleifen oder so lassen können ...  Tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch:
-Nach dem Abschleifen ist es nicht mehr so hübsch, und wird minimal (nicht feststellbar) den Wasserfluss stören,  und in etwas gleich großem Maße durch die größere Oberfläche sowie die Mini-Verwirbelungen die Wärme-Überleitung ans Wasser verbessern

-Ich bezweifle, dass das Oxid eiens Materials merklich andere Wärmeleiteigenschaften hat als das Material selbst


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Da ich schon seit Jahren meine LN2 Container verkaufe habe ich auch schon sehr viel Erfahrung mit Kupfer gesammelt und ich kann bestätigen, dass oxidiertes Kupfer verglichen mit poliertem Kupfer keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung hat. 
Meine Pot-Böden werden mit 1200er Körnung nass geschliffen und anschließend poliert. Selbst polieren nach dem schleifen bringt keinerlei Vorteile und ich habe eine richtige Poliermaschine. Ich mache es dennoch für die Optik.


----------



## hotfirefox (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Hilps schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Chemisch Nickel macht auch nicht jede Galvanikbude



Stimmt dafür gibt es aber Telefonbücher zum Nummern suchen, damit man anrufen und nachfragen kann.


----------



## Research (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Oder das Internet + Google Extension.


----------



## hitzestau (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Zum Thema Reinigung von Waterblocks, die bereits in Betrieb waren, habe ich schon einiges gelesen. Aber wie sieht es explizit mit neuen Blocks aus, die noch nie in Betrieb waren? Nach unserer hier beschriebenen schlechten Erfahrung wollen wir unseren zweiten Block nur noch mit Wasser und Spülmittel reinigen und aufpassen, dass er von aussen nicht nass wird.

Wie reinigt ihr einen neu gekauften Waterblock, ohne dass die Beschichtungen angegriffen werden oder die Schrauben rosten? Bin dankbar für ein paar Tipps und Tricks....


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

was für beschichtungen ??   leitet kupfer nicht am besten ohne isolierende  beschichtung?  

bei reinem metall musst du eigentlich  nicht  besonders vorsichtig sein ...  nur halt aufpassen, dass es nicht oxidiert, das ist zwar kein problem, sieht aber doof aus.


----------



## Gast201808272 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Überall dort wo verschiedene Metalle aufeinander treffen und Elektrolyt anwesend ist, kann durchaus auch stärkere Korrosion auftreten. Ich vermute mal, das ist auch der Grund warum die Schrauben gerostet sind. Nickel ist edler als Eisen, hier ist also Vorsicht geboten. Ich würde daher prinzipiell nur mit Ethanol oder Aceton reinigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Zumindest sollte man die Schrauben einfach rausnehmen, bevor man mit säurehaltigen Reinigern rangeht.


----------



## Gast201808272 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Ja, das geht natürlich auch. Aber es spricht ja auch nichts gegen organische Lösungsmittel. Spiritus hat ja jeder im Hause und das geht sehr gut damit.


----------



## hotfirefox (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich würde daher prinzipiell nur mit Ethanol oder Aceton reinigen.


 
POM und gerade Plexi werden sich dann bei dir bedanken.


----------



## Gast201808272 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Es geht doch aber hier um Metall


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Hilps schrieb:


> Überall dort wo verschiedene Metalle aufeinander treffen und Elektrolyt anwesend ist, kann durchaus auch stärkere Korrosion auftreten. Ich vermute mal, das ist auch der Grund warum die Schrauben gerostet sind. Nickel ist edler als Eisen, hier ist also Vorsicht geboten. Ich würde daher prinzipiell nur mit Ethanol oder Aceton reinigen.


 
Nickel ist unedler als Eisen! Es passiviert nur wesentlich stärker . Um Metalloberflächen von Oxidschichten zu befreien taugen beide Lösungsmittel nichts. Das kann man sich getrost sparen .
Ethanol darf in keinem Fall mit Plexiglas in Berührung kommen - selbst wenn man damit nur die Metallteile reinigt sollten Plexiglasteile, egal ob nun vom Kühler oder andere Teile, schon wegen der Dämpfe außer Reichweite sein. Gegenüber Ethanol ist Plexiglas extrem empfindlich. Ähnliches gilt für PMMA und Aceton, wobei da vor allem keinerlei Berührung mit dem Lösungsmittel stattfinden sollte. POM ist chemisch ziemlich beständig. Ethanol und Aceton sind für POM kein Problem. 
Hier sind säurehaltige Reinigungsmittel wie Cilit-Bang (orange Kappe) schon das Richtige, nur sollte man mit kurzen Einwirkzeiten arbeiten und muss, genau wie bei Essigsäure oder Zitronensäure, gründlich spülen und vor allen trocknen, um nicht erneute Flugrostbildung und Rost an nicht rostfreien Teilen zu erreichen.

Der Grund, dass alle Schrauben korrodiert sind bzw. Flugrost angesetzt haben, obwohl einige aus rostfreiem Stahl sind (an der Edelstahlblende des Kühlers eingesetzt) ist folgender: Offenbar wurden alle Teile zusammen mit den schwarzen Schrauben (nicht rostfrei) in Säure gebadet. Dabei wurden die schwarzen Schrauben unweigerlich angegriffen und sind korrodiert. Das dabei in der Lösung freigesetzte Eisen setzt sich auf allen Teilen in der Suppe ab (sieht man nicht, ist aber so). Nun kam der zweite Fehler zum Tragen: Die Komponenten wurden vor dem erneuten Zusammenbau nicht 1005ig gespült und nicht vollständig getrocknet. Vermutlich war noch Elektrolyt in den Gewinden, so dass ich um Edelstahlschraubenköpfe Flugrost aus den zuvor aufgesammelten Eisenpartikeln bilden konnte. Das Schadensbild der Schrauben ist relativ eindeutig.

Das Schadensbild auf der Nickelbeschichtung des Kühlers ist weniger offensichtlich. Allerdings dürfte es meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls auf unzureichende Spülung und Trocknung der Komponenten vor den erneuten Einbau zurückzuführen sein. Die Nickelschicht selbst kann auch in leicht sauren Medium mit der Zeit angegriffen werden, aber ich vermute, dass sich hier eher Rückstände oder Korrosionsprodukte aus andern Teilen des Kreislaufs auf der, durch das Säurebad, leicht aktivierten Oberfläche abgesetzt haben. Sieht aber vermutlich schlimmer aus als es ist. Einmal mit Cilit-Bang drüber (gründliches Spülen und Trocknen nicht vergessen) und mit Nevr-Dull drüber poliert, dann schaut er wieder aus wie neu. Hier lässt sich ohne genaue Analyse aber nur spekulieren. Jedenfalls wäre das aus meiner Sicht alles vermeidbar gewesen. Im Übrigen würde ich im Wakü-Bereich schon wegen des Geruchs und der prinzipiell relativ starken Reaktion mit Kupfer grundsätzlich dei Finger von Essigsäure lassen.


----------



## hotfirefox (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Hilps schrieb:


> Es geht doch aber hier um Metall


 
Die letzte Frage des TS war, wie man einen neuen Block reinigen kann.
Bei EK darfst du das Ding eben nicht zerlegen wegen der Garantie und somit spielt der Kunststoff eine Rolle.

POM selbst macht Aceton zwar nichts aus aber den Herstellern würde ich zutrauen das sie minderwertige Qualität einsetzen, wo dem POM noch weitere Substanzen zugesetzt wurden.


----------



## Gast201808272 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Ja wenn es um Kunststoffe geht, ist Aceton gefährlich. Ethanol oder ISO sind hier besser geeignet.
Ich glaube Ethanol kann man auch für PMMA verwenden. ISO da eher weniger.

@VJoe2Max: Jo, da habe ich wohl was verwechselt. Der Unterschied ist zwar klein aber doch zu Gunsten des Eisens 
Ansonsten denke ich hast du den möglichen Verlauf sehr gut zusammengefasst.

Übrigens ist Nickel anfälliger für verdünnte als für konzentrierte Säuren, eben aufgrund der Passivierung.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Ethanol führt bei bearbeitetem PMMA zu heftiger Spannungsrisskorrision mit feinen Haarrissen. Das ist keine Korrosion im Sinne von metallischer Korrosion aber das Wirkprinzip der Spannungsrisskorrosion ist dasselbe. Daher wird es offiziell auch bei PMMA so genannt. 
Selbst Ethanoldampf kann das schon verursachen. Deshalb sollte man z.B. auch niemals Röhren-ABs mit ethanolhaltigem Glasreinigern putzen oder sonst wie mit Ethanol in Kontakt bringen . Früher gab es nahezu 100%ige Ausfallserien beim Einsatz von "WaterWetter" als Korrosionsschutz, weil es geringe Mengen einwertiger Alkohole enthielt. Das Problem dabei ist auch, dass die Schädigungswirkung bei geringen Ethanolkonzentrationen oft zeitversetzt eintritt. Nutzt man aber konzentrierten Spiritus zum Putzen von bearbeitetem Plexiglas, geht es in der Regel sofort zu Bruch. Insbesondere an Kratzern oder Gewinden tritt dann sofortische Schädigung ein - selbst wenn die feinen Risse erst nach vollständiger Trocknung sichtbar werden.
Isoprop ist nicht ganz so dramatisch auf PMMA, aber auf lange Frist kann das ebenso zu  Spannungsrisskorrosion führen. 

Nur durchgetempertes langkettiges gegossenes PMMA welche möglichst keine Kratzer hat, kann Ethanol standhalten. Aber die wenigsten Plexiglas-Teile im Wakü-Bereich sind aus Plexiglas GS geschweige denn getempert .

Was die Anfälligkeit für Korrosion von Nickel angeht hast du recht, aber bei Essig und Zitronensäure haben wir es sowieso mit schwachen Säuren zu tun. So oder so ist es nicht sinnvoll einen sauren pH-Wert bei der Kühlflüssigkeit zu haben. Macht zwar im Regelfall nicht viel aus, wenn einen die angeriffene Optik nicht stört, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht.


----------



## eagle*23* (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Vielleicht zuviel CillitBang verwendet


----------



## hitzestau (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*

Gestern sind wir dem Waterblock mit NEVR DULL zu Leibe gerückt, um zu testen, wie sauber man das Teil wieder kriegen kann.

So sahen Block und Schrauben gestern aus, als wir den Block aus der Schachtel genommen hatten. Der Block lag komplett zusammengeschraubt einen Monat in seiner Schachtel. Vor dem Einpacken Ende Juni hatten wir ihn mit CB gereinigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben sind gerostet und mit einer weissen Schicht überzogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Behandelt haben wir den Block in zwei Schritten:

1. Reinigung mit CB rot: 10 Minuten einwirken lassen, dann abschrubben und spülen mit Wasser
2. Polieren mit NEVR DULL

Nach dem CB hatte der Block noch mehr schwarze Flecken als vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst das NEVR DULL hat dann wahre Wunder gewirkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Block sieht wieder sehr gut aus, das Polieren in den Rillen ist sehr schwierig. Das könnte man mit dem geeigneten Werkzeug sicher noch besser hinkriegen. Insgesamt hat Monk-Trader rund 3 Stunden Arbeit investiert, um den Block wieder so herzurichten. Schrauben hat uns der Support von EK Waterblocks kostenlos zugeschickt. Bevor man diese verwenden könnte, müsste man die Gewinde im Block noch mit einem Rost-Stopper behandeln.

Unsere Bilanz: Viel Arbeit, aber mit NEVR DULL schafft man es, den Waterblock wieder sehr gut aussehen zu lassen. Wenn man die Kosten für das Poliermittel, den Rost-Stopper und die investierte Zeit aufrechnet, relativieren sich die Kosten für einen neuen Block doch sehr schnell. Allerdings fängt das Nickel sich jetzt – also rund 24 Stunden nach dem Polieren – wieder an zu verfärben und anzulaufen. Also muss mit der Nickelbeschichtung etwas nicht in Ordnung sein. Das NEVR DULL wird uns sicher auch in Zukunft mal gute Dienste leisten, aber unsere Beschäftigung mit dem nickelbeschichteten Block ist hiermit abgeschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

Mit der Nickelbeschichtung wird, nach erneutem intensivem Säurebad und anschließendem Anschleifen, sicherlich einiges nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sein. Z.B. wird es jetzt halt eine angerauhte Oberfläche haben und die sieht nach der Selbstpassivierung nicht so ansehnlich aus, wie der polierte Lieferzustand.


----------



## hitzestau (26. Juli 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit der Nickelbeschichtung wird, nach erneutem intensivem Säurebad und anschließendem Anschleifen, sicherlich einiges nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sein. Z.B. wird es jetzt halt eine angerauhte Oberfläche haben und die sieht nach der Selbstpassivierung nicht so ansehnlich aus, wie der polierte Lieferzustand.



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was du meinst: wir haben den Block weder in Säure gebadet noch ihn angeschliffen. Wir haben ihn nur mit CB gereinigt und mit ND poliert.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Juli 2012)

CB (orange) enthält Salzsäure . Genau das macht man sich allerdings beim Putzen von Kupferteilen zu Nutze. Man darf es nur nicht lange einwirken lassen und verwendet es vorzugsweise verdünnt. 
Was mit dem Schleifen gemeint war, ist mir aber ebenso unklar. Die Politur NervDull Polierwatte führt tendeziell zu geringerer Rauheit. Allerdings hinterlässt es einen leichten Wachsfilm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab schon häufiger davon gehört, dass Nevrdull auf weichen Untergründen (Alu, Lackierungen - und eben Beschichtungen) ein eher mattes Ergebniss hinterlassen hat. Für Stahlteile mag es ja gut geeignet sein, aber das meiste, was da genug Material abträgt, um eine blanke Oberfläche zu hinterlassen, ist für andere Materialien halt zuviel.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2012)

Das Ergebnis der Reinigung kann man als zufriedenstellend bezeichenen, wenn die Dichtungen nicht porös sind und die Schrauben ausgetauscht werden, hat man einen voll funktionsfähigen Fullcovercooler. Den Bereich bei der GPU, könnte man noch mittels einem Zahnstocher säubern ^^
Aber sonst wir der Fullcovercooler sicher seine Dienste leisten.Auch wenn die Nickelschicht angegriffen wurde, es wird keine Beinträchtigung entstehen, weder "EDELROST" noch eine messbare Leistungsminderung


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juli 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon häufiger davon gehört, dass Nevrdull auf weichen Untergründen (Alu, Lackierungen - und eben Beschichtungen) ein eher mattes Ergebniss hinterlassen hat. Für Stahlteile mag es ja gut geeignet sein, aber das meiste, was da genug Material abträgt, um eine blanke Oberfläche zu hinterlassen, ist für andere Materialien halt zuviel.


 
Alu kann man damit genau wie Kupfer hervorragend polieren. Nickelschichten sind in der Regel härter als diese beiden Werkstoffe und lassen sich ebenso gut polieren. Ob Schicht oder Vollmaterial spielt dabei keine Rolle. Bei all diesen Metallen genau wie Chrom, Silber, Gold, Messing, Zinn, Zink, und Stählen bringt es sehr gute Politur-Ergebnisse. Neben den vorgenannten Alu, Kupfer und Nickel ist es dafür auch explizit vorgesehen - funktioniert aber auch bei weiteren Metalle und Legierungen. Glanzchromschichten, für die es wohl am häufigsten angewendet wird, sind btw häufig noch etwas dünner als Nickel, wenn auch noch härter. 
Der Materialabtrag ist bei NevrDull im Vergleich zu konventionellen Polierpasten jedenfalls äußerst gering, da es nicht abrasiv wirkt - da wirkt eher die enthaltene Oberflächenchemie und Umlagerungseffekte . Habe sogar mal Schichtdickenmessungen von mit NevrDull nachpolierten Chromschichten unter´m REM durchgeführt und konnte keinen messbaren Abtrag feststellen. 

Was Lackierungen angeht: Dafür ist es in der Tat ungeeignet - steht btw auch auf der Verpackung . Für Alu-Eloxalschichten ist es ebenfalls nicht sonderlich gegeignet. Für blankes Alu wüsste ich hingegen nichts Besseres.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer GPU Block rostet (EK Waterblocks)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> was hast du genau reingekippt? destilliertes wasser?


Diese Frage ist nach wie vor relevant und offen.
Ich schätze mal, dass Du gar keinen Korrosionsschutz verwendet hast.

Ich setze mal folgende Frage hinzu: Ist der Kühler auch von außen nass geworden, im Bereich der Schrauben?


----------



## Uter (29. Juli 2012)

Nein, mit reinem dest. Wasser wär gar nichts passiert. 
Genutzt wurden Spülmittel, Zitronensaft und Putzessig (siehe Startpost).
Die Schrauben sind auch nass geworden.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juli 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Nein, mit reinem dest. Wasser wär gar nichts passiert.
> Genutzt wurden Spülmittel, Zitronensaft und Putzessig (siehe Startpost).
> Die Schrauben sind auch nass geworden.


 
richtig, destilliertes wasser kann keinerlei rückstände hinterlassen, da es frei von den entsprechenden inhaltsstoffen ist. es ist halt wirklich nur wasser, nicht das normale gemisch aus wasser, kalk, salzen, etc.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem destillierten Wasser ist zwar an sich korrekt, Uter, jedoch treten mit der Zeit Metallionen ins Wasser über, welche die Leitfähigkeit, die vorher bei nahe Null war, erheblich erhöhen kann. Dann wird die Elektronegativitätsdifferenz der verschiedenen verbauten Metalle eben doch zum Problem und das unedlere von ihnen kann korrodieren.

Deshalb ist ein Korrosionsschutz IMMER angezeigt, reines Aqua dest ist absolut nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juli 2012)

ok, es kann definitiv nicht schaden ihn zu nutzen, und er wird einen existenzsinn haben.

aber mal nebenbei: es gibt doch deutlich besser wärme-leitende flüssigkeiten als wasser oder?


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Ja, Alkohol oder Quecksilber zbsp.
Nur ist halt nichts so friedlich und einfach wie Wasser.


----------



## Uter (30. Juli 2012)

@ Vulnerabilus:
Reines dest. Wasser kann man ohne Alu problemlos nutzen. Ich schreib dir gleich noch eine PN dazu.

@ Stryker und Abductee:
Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist nahezu egal, wichtig ist die Wärmekapazität. Bei weiteren Fragen ---> Guide oder PN.

*Und jetzt unterlasst bitte das*


----------



## Vulnerabilus (30. Juli 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> @ Vulnerabilus:
> Reines dest. Wasser kann man ohne Alu problemlos nutzen. Ich schreib dir gleich noch eine PN dazu.


Danke dafür!


----------

